# skinks - qld



## gus11 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have some skink photos I'm not confident of the ID's of. If I could get peoples thoughts it would be appreciated.

cheers
Gus
1 mt wellington



2 mt wellington



3



4 lamington np



5 lamington np



6 lamington np



7 perth



8 perth



9 carnarnvon gorge



10 lamington np



11lamington np


----------



## Adamd (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Gus I couldn't id these skinks as I have no experience, but the little bronze ones must be all down the east coast as we have heaps of them SE of Melbourne. I am Presuming you are up North.


----------



## eipper (Apr 21, 2013)

check your email mate...


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 23, 2013)

4,5,6,10 and 11 look like weasel skinks


----------

